# Amount of coconut oil?



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

About how much and how often do you give your chi coconut oil? Is a pea sized amount ok? But I'm also not sure how often Thanks!

I would like to thank stephanie.f8291 for mentioning Trader Joe's in your previous coconut oil thread! I actually found one in my area so I didn't have to spend about $18 for a jar of coconut oil at the pet store! Plus I bought some groceries there


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I stick my finger in the jar and Honey licks it off every few days  x


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Coconut oil....? I am intrigued....


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Its really good for them Kate  helps to break down plaque on their teeth, is good for their coat and can also be applied topically x


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooh ok, wow, do you buy it in tin form then? How do you guys here all these good tips?! lol


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I hear them off this site lol! It normally comes in a glass jar, so postage is a bit expensive if you order on-line. Health food shops should stock it if you wanted to walk in and buy from them. Make sure it is virgin coconut oil - unprocessed and unrefined. 
Also, Tree Bark/Slippery Elm powder is great after an upset tummy, and pure salmon oil is good for joints and skin. x


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Rachel.

What about Salmon oil? Can I give it every few days like coconut? I hate the smell of it. x.x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use the cocotherpay one  i rather be safe than sorry about the quality of the coconut and how they make the chips at the factory. only a dime sized is enough for my tiny chi just to test out if it gives ur chi the runs because it does both! LOL. i use it while cookin chicken at times on the fryer and it works wonderfully  just a small treat for the furkids :lol: my girl chi tends to get to the runs from even fruit...i tried givin her the same fruit as last time and its still the same result :lol: all chis digestive tracts are so different its amazing. my older chi male doesnt get runs from fruit ^_^


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I gave Star a pea sized one to try out last night, her poo are still the same, firm. I noticed that she has a strong digestive tract since I brought her home. lol, I been looking online to see what I can cook and use coconut oil with. I think my husband think I'm going crazy going out and buying all this new different stuff (especially for the dog).


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I get mine at whole foods and also use it to cook with for myself. I buy the totally unrefined stuff for the dogs and low temp cooking. I put about a tablespoon into 2 weeks of food for Kerri- she weighs 6lbs. I guess that amounts to about 1/8 tsp a day- that is about a pea size amount, maybe a little more.


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooh, ok will have a look in Holland and Barrett
Thanks


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> i use the cocotherpay one  i rather be safe than sorry about the quality of the coconut and how they make the chips at the factory. only a dime sized is enough for my tiny chi just to test out if it gives ur chi the runs because it does both! LOL. i use it while cookin chicken at times on the fryer and it works wonderfully  just a small treat for the furkids :lol: my girl chi tends to get to the runs from even fruit...i tried givin her the same fruit as last time and its still the same result :lol: all chis digestive tracts are so different its amazing. my older chi male doesnt get runs from fruit ^_^


Us too! We love cocotherapy! I give it every few days, usually I dip a mini bone in it and they eat it as a treat, lol.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

This is a great post ! I take coconut oil everyday and never thought of giving to the dogs especially my little guy. Thanks for the info!


----------

